# Ork Stompa Body Needed



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I know it is a long shot but I am looking to see if anyone has a stompa body for sale. I some how have all the parts for a stompa except for the body. So if you have one that you would like to part with let me know.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe Bits and Kits or other bits sellers have it?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have a body but I really want to know how you came into ownership of all the stuff bar the body


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Haskanael said:


> maybe Bits and Kits or other bits sellers have it?


I have not found any that have it in stock. Several sell them but none seem to have it in stock. 



Loli said:


> I don't have a body but I really want to know how you came into ownership of all the stuff bar the body



Through trades for bits and buying other stompa bits I have everything but the body of all things.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Use a potato head


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

scscofield said:


> Use a potato head



I might since it is about the same size I will just need to shape it to look like a stompa.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.irondogstudios.com/images/tater/mek_tater.html


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

scscofield said:


> http://www.irondogstudios.com/images/tater/mek_tater.html


I thought you were joking when you said use a Potato Head but that's pretty cool.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That is just one of many if you Google potato head stompa


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

yup I remember when they were talking about that on the waaagh. Iron dog, my friend Rabtar made two tater stompas. He had them on display at a local game store. And with the body of a mr. potato head only being like $5 it is a cheap way to do it.


----------

